# Lara Croft Saves the Best for PS3?



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Lara Croft Saves the Best for PS3*
08/09/2010 Written by Max Murray










Lara Croft and the Guardian of Light was revealed earlier this year, presenting itself as a digitally released pseudo-spin off to the widely popular Tomb Raider series. Initial fears that the Tomb Raider series had been downsized for a digital only venture were put to rest by Crystal Dynamics shortly after the announcement of Lara’s new title, but disappointment welled up again, at least for PlayStation owners, as it was revealed that a four week delay separated the initial release of the game and when it would be available on the PSN. 

However, a tantalizing bit of information shared recently may make that waiting period a little less bitter.
Hitting the Xbox live on August 18th, Lara Croft and the Guardian of Light will feature a single player mode and a local co-op option, but it’s not until the PS3 version hits our virtual shelves on September 28th that the long awaited online portion of the title will be available for all to enjoy.

Additionally, from September to December, five packs of DLC will be available to max out the game. Details have been scarce as to the exact specifics of each pack, but word has it that the first three will expand on the experience, featuring new puzzles, areas to explore, and combat scenes. The remaining two packs will introduce new characters. Obviously, more will be known in the future when they are officially detailed by Crystal Dynamics.

Source: PSLS


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Anytime a Dev is talking about a DLC being released prior to the game's release is a red flag in my book, let alone 5 DLCs and on that note I'll pass on this one.


----------

